# Bad Month!



## Wca (12/5/14)

Wow, this past month has not been a good one. Already had my one setup stolen a few weeks ago and then this weekend happend. 

Me and a bunch of friends did the neon run in Cape Town, what a awesome time. I decided to leave my bag in the car with my setup inside as I don't want to loose it. Got to my car after a awesome night just to find that the night was spoiled. The broke into my car, stole my bag with my setup, cellphone, and sunglasses in it. Not very happy at the moment. Thank heavens my phone was insured, think I must get "vape insurance" lol. 

So hope all of you had a better end to your weekend than I had! 
And hope you have a great week!


----------



## The Golf (12/5/14)

Unlucky dude well thats the good old RS of A for you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

my weekend wasnt as bad as yours, but still a kak sunday. 

i cleaned my aero tank on sat night, then sunday morning i put it all together, also put in a brand new coil from the box, as my previous coil was burnt.
i did not test it, as i wanted the coil to get soaked good before i fired it up.
got in the car to go to my mother-in-law for mothers day - halfway there i decide to take a hit only to discover my tank it gurgling like a mofo - yes it was a dud coil and nothing i could do about it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

You really have bad luck. Shout if we can help.
Great prizes up for grabs at the Cape Vape Meet on 24 May. Are you not going?
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/5/14)

It's a kak Monday or me..... Get to work... Just to figure out my kayfuns wick is burnt and it's tasting like I'm smoking charcoal! Gotta wait for 6pm to Rewick and calm my nerves! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

damn man, thats awful @Wca 

time for some new vape gear then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> It's a kak Monday or me..... Get to work... Just to figure out my kayfuns wick is burnt and it's tasting like I'm smoking charcoal! Gotta wait for 6pm to Rewick and calm my nerves!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


bru get a cotton bud from someone in the office and rewick it quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/5/14)

This is a spares shop.... Closest thing to cotton is towrope! LMFAO 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

socks! use your socks @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

I'm away for work over that weekend, until the 29th so won't be able to make it, but def will be at the next one. Would loved to win some of the prizes as I need it. Lol. Best of all is, I wish the just knocked the car window out or something, but no, they jimmied the lock, and now the whole thing needs to be replaced.


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

What setup was this Wca?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Mini protank3 on normal bat and my other 2 tanks. At least I left my vv bat at home as it was flat.


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Some of my buddy are saying its a sign, lol. Want to get me back on stinkies.


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

Wca said:


> Some of my buddy are saying its a sign, lol. Want to get me back on stinkies.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

no way buddy

change your friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Lol, they are a good bunch, just messing around with me.


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

Man I'm sorry to hear about the bad luck some of you guys had.

Here's something to hopefully brighten it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

shame man, that sucks big time!!! sending all the best luck your way, hoping it all turns around for you  Chin up dude! and your buddies are wrong! it's definitely not a sign for you to give up, it's a sign that everyone wants to vape hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> This is a spares shop.... Closest thing to cotton is towrope! LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No females around? If so bum a tampon - then you have a choice of wick or cotton. Just make sure it's not used....????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/5/14)

I be vaping some tampons hahaha always neh @RezaD 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Thanks @Metal Liz , ja it does suck. Gona have to survive on will power and a stinkie here or there for a few weeks. But hey, at least now someone els out there is also vaping. Lol.


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

dude, if you want to, you can borrow my one evod setup from me? i also have another tank that i got from CVS that i can sponsor you... i'm in table view, so if you want to you can swing past me, i'll be more than happy to help you out till you get sorted with a new setup again

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

anything to keep you away from the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

first aid kit, go look for the nearest first aid kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Thanks @Metal Liz but it's a bit difficult for me to get to table view. Awesome of you to try and help.


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

why...? where are you based? we could maybe meet midway? dude, don't go back to the stinkies... i had that when i was starting out with my capevape setup, i was still puffing away like a proper stinker, that's why i ended up buying the twisps (which my parents now have) and soon after that the forum blessed me with two complete evod setups, i haven't looked back again, but i know how difficult it was that first while to even consider going back to vaping... stinkies have a way of hooking into us and not wanting to let go...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

im not in cape town at the moment, busy revamping some of our backoffice systems and only get home around 9 - 10 at night and then have to spend the bit off time left with the wife before I leave early the next morning, and so it goes for the rest of the week. might even be longer. was gona buy a new setup with the bit of cash I have left but the exes payment to get car lock replaced kind of messed that up.


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

okay cool then  best of luck with getting all that sorted out, it's major missions...

if you do struggle to get round to it, you're welcome to send wifey my deets and i can meet up with her to help get you sorted out with some vaping goodies so long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

thanks again for the offer, very awesome off you!! but at this point I need to sort something out so that I can order a setup and get it delivered to the office and one of the techies can bring it to me. other than that, im a bit screwed for now. already on my 5th stinkie for the day and its killing me, the smell is awe full hey. don't know how I did this for years.


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

only a pleasure dude, i hope you get sorted out soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Wow, never new that I can get so irritated that I'm smoking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/5/14)

denizenx said:


> first aid kit, go look for the nearest first aid kit














He's a little too far for this vape-a-medic. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

@crack2483 , awesome vapeamedic kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop (12/5/14)

Sorry to hear the bad news @Wca! Damn tsotsis. @crack2483 that first aid kit is epic! 



Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

now that is one first aid kit all places of work should have

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Must admit, did not know I like vaping so much, 2 days now without and I really miss it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

